# Emmanuel Chabrier



## Mirror Image

Although music seems to have been his passion all along, it was not until nearly the age of 40 that Chabrier turned to composition as his full time career. When he finally did this, he crafted works characterized by brilliance, wit, and vivid harmonic, rhythmic, and orchestral coloring.

As early as age 6, Chabrier began piano lessons under the tutelage of a Spanish refugee named Saporta. At 10, he attended the Lycée Impérial at Clermont Ferrand, where he continued his keyboard studies and began to try his hand at composition. Upon the insistence of his father, however, he relegated music to be his pastime; after two years in Paris at the Lycée Louis le Grand (or the Lycée Saint Louis -- biographers disagree on which is the case), he began to study law. He continued also to take piano lessons and studied counterpoint and fugue, but when he took his law degree in 1862, he went to work for the Ministry of the Interior, where he worked for 18 years. During this time, he associated with the painter Manet and the poet Verlaine and fellow musicians including Duparc, d'Indy, Fauré, and Messager. On December 27, 1872, he married Marie Alice Dejean.

In 1879, he made his first visit to Germany in the company of Duparc; a performance of Wagner's Tristan und Isolde in Munich so moved him that he determined to quit the law and devote his life to music. He returned to Paris, resigned from the Ministry on November 12, 1880 -- just two months before his 40th birthday -- and began to spend his days composing.

Before this monumental step, Chabrier had produced only two significant works, these being the operettas L'Étoile (1877) and Une Éducation manquée (1879); however, now freed of his routine job, he produced in short order Dix Pièces pittoresques for piano (1881), Habañera (1885), and Bourrée fantasque in 1891. His finest short work, the brilliant España Rhapsody, came forth in 1883; this piece alone established Chabrier as a composer of serious merit.

In the years 1884 and 1885 he worked as chorus master at the Château d'Eau where, among other projects, he assisted with a production of Wagner's Tristan. This close association with Wagner's music both developed his skill in orchestration and instilled in him some elements of Germanic style; in later years, these elements would appear in his own works, much to his own consternation and that of his musical compatriots in France.

Arguably Chabrier's finest work, the comic opera Le Roi malgré lui (based upon a comedy by François Ancelot) was premiered at the Opéra Comique on May 18, 1887. Still a rather old-fashioned work, in which sung portions were interspersed with stretches of dialogue, it was rebuffed by modernists; it was nonetheless considered spirited and delightfully original.

Considering his very late start and lack of substantial formal training, Chabrier must be regarded as brilliant. His music is extremely colorful, and he was particularly adept at integrating forces and resources to create a unified sound world. Not so much a dramatist as a lyricist, Chabrier seemed most comfortable writing in the realm of comedy; evidently this is an accurate reflection of his personality in general. He was a fundamental influence on Les Six, the group of young French composers who typified the emerging French nationalism in the generation following him; they took him as a model, stopping short of his later Wagnerian turn. He also heavily influenced the work of Maurice Ravel. When viewed in the context of his relatively short career, Chabrier's output indeed labels him as an overachiever.

[Article taken from All Music Guide]

Here's yet another French composer who has never been given his due. His music can be seen as a cross between French Romanticism and later the Impressionist movement.


----------



## World Violist

I played in the Espana a couple years ago... it's really brilliant, but insanely difficult, at least for a group of teenagers.


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> I played in the Espana a couple years ago... it's really brilliant, but insanely difficult, at least for a group of teenagers.


I love "Espana." That's such a beautiful piece of music. Ravel was very much influenced by Chabrier.


----------



## clavichorder

My god!!! My favorite, Chabrier! Listen to Pieces Pittoresque, you've never heard piano pieces like this, they are so unique, polished and individual. Get outside of Espana and listen to Overture to Gwendoline as well. And Feullet D'Album.
Gwendoline




Feulllet D'Album




Pieces Pittoresque


----------



## Il_Penseroso

There are two pieces from Chabrier, fresh and lovely , which I like the most : 

1. Habanera (both piano and orchestral versions)

2. Scherzo-valse (No.10 from Pièces pittoresques)


----------



## clavichorder

He is a composer of rare concentration, wit and originality. This music is brilliant, but there is not much of it and it does not seem to extend into ambitious forms apart from opera, at least the pieces I know. It is an example of history overlooking a composer for no better reason than the bias of symphonies, sonatas, and multiple movement works. The color, melody, and wholesomeness to be found in the best of Chabrier, is that of music at its most extraordinary.

I'm sorry, I just can't seem to say coherent things that don't sound silly, but I *really* like this composer,


----------



## DGatsby

Chabrier really is one of the greats! I wish he had done more purely orchestral works, but what he has done is so wonderful.


----------



## clavichorder

His 10 Pieces Pittoresques are a great collection of miniatures. His music is very original. I think that even though his scope and output is small, the color, voice, and quality of his music is very high.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Chabrier is wonderful. It's witty, lively music, brilliantly orchestrated. In other words: French!

I'm sort of working my way through the best of lists on the site; found "España" - OH! It's _that _one!

The opéras comiques _Fisch-ton-kan_, _Le roi malgré lui _and _L'étoile _ are delightful.


----------



## clavichorder

Has anyone heard this performance of a piano transcription of Espana?


----------



## Pugg

clavichorder said:


> Has anyone heard this performance of a piano transcription of Espana?


Not this one, which is great, I heard it played by four hands and a salon trio .


----------



## flamencosketches

No love for Chabrier...? 11 posts in 10 years :lol:

The Frenchman wrote some pretty creative and interesting piano music, and there is also the famous España which is probably one of the earliest impressionist works, no?

I have been listening to Angela Hewitt's recordings. Can't find anything on Youtube to link.

Any fans here at all?


----------



## tdc

flamencosketches said:


> No love for Chabrier...? 11 posts in 10 years :lol:
> 
> The Frenchman wrote some pretty creative and interesting piano music, and there is also the famous España which is probably one of the earliest impressionist works, no?
> 
> I have been listening to Angela Hewitt's recordings. Can't find anything on Youtube to link.
> 
> Any fans here at all?


I respect his originality and influence, but I don't think his music has aged very well. I listened to España not too long ago and found it not very good. Some of his piano music I do like a little bit more, but I am more likely to turn to Faure, Debussy, Satie, Ravel or Poulenc when I'm in the mood for late 19th/early 20th century French piano music. Your mileage may vary.


----------

